# Woodworkin' Vid



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Doesn’t say much, but he doesn’t need to.

http://www.youtube.com/user/AppJourneyman#p/u/28/DcywoHeT6Ng


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've watched a few of his videos. He does good work. The use of the balloons for info is nice too.


----------

